# Hunting Antelope in the Snow



## wyogoob

is pretty neat. I've been chasing doe/fawn antelope around in the snow for the last 3 days, my first time hunting antelope in the snow. After missing 3 with a handgun I finally took a doe at 277 yards with a .300 WSM. (yes, a magnum, elk season is open too) It was great to gut and then drag an antelope out in the 6" deep snow and 22° temperature. The animal was perfectly clean and it cooled down quickly on the short drive home.

The goats have yarded up in herds of 100 to 200 animals. Many look bad, very skinny, especially the does with fawns. This doe had zero fat and appeared awlful "boney". Winter range conditions are very poor and the antelope are keying on a short variety of sagebrush, pawing at the snow to get at it. The other varieties of sagebrush have no new growth on them. in fact some varieties, like Black Sagebrush, have shed their foliage, a defensive measure during a drought. In my opinion pronghorns are in for a tough winter in southwest Wyoming. It's the third driest year on record, so dry that antelope were sharing water holes with deer, moose, even elk. So bad that the Wyoming Game and Fish asked antelope archers this year to back off from water holes that were being used by other big game animals. Presently deer and antelope are feeding side by side, just feet away from one another.


It's been a number of years since the end of antelope season in southwest Wyoming was pushed an extra month or so to October 31. I'm taking advantage of it and I like it. Hats off to the Wyoming Game and Fish.


----------



## Nambaster

+1 I think it is good management to extend the season when large amounts of winterkill are predicted. Hopefully those speed goats will be ok...


----------



## Bears Butt

Congrats on your doe.
The deer our group took from Unit 2 in Utah during the muzz hunt were all very low on fat reserves. Things do not look good for a high survival rate this winter. And with the super heavy snow we just got, it that doesn't melt soon, we are in trouble BIG TIME!


----------



## wyogoob

Nambaster said:


> +1 I think it is good management to extend the season when large amounts of winterkill are predicted. Hopefully those speed goats will be ok...


Actually the season was extended to Oct 31st 4 or 5 years ago. They said "what difference does it make if our harvest quotas are made in 2 weeks or 2 months" My guess is pressure by the outfitting industry to have rifle antelope and rifle deer season overlap had a lot to do with extending the season.

The antelope season here is very liberal. Archery Aug 15 thru Sept 9, rifle Sept 10 thru Oct 31.


----------



## Nambaster

the funny thing is that a doe antelope tag usually only takes a few minutes to fill.


----------



## 35whelen

that's too bad the goats are having a rough time. Sounds like an amazing hunt though. I'd love to go after antelope


----------



## wyogoob

Nambaster said:


> the funny thing is that a doe antelope tag usually only takes a few minutes to fill.


Not the case this time.

First, it rained a ton and I would guess the two-tracts are axle-deep in mud. I don't know for sure, no one is driving off road where I am hunting. Then there's 6 to 8 inches of wet snow on top of that. That being said you have to walk or find a herd close to a road and jump the fence and then try to get a shot.

Second, the antelope are in herds of 100 to 200 animals. If one spooks the rest follow. It's not easy to get close to large herds especially with a handgun.

Third, I like to find a doe that has a fawn, or fawns. They will have the least fat this time of year and will be easy to process. Then I want an animal that's not spooked, not been running around.

Fourth, I enjoy testing my marksmanship, my ability to put an antelope down with one shot from a good distance. The older I get, the more important it becomes that the animal is dead when it hits the ground. I also like to try different guns, calibers and loads. Normally I try to take my big game in the base of the neck as I did this doe, 277 yards off-hand.

Lastly, I'm 61 and if I told you how many goats I've harvested you'd call me a liar. But I still find, or will make, antelope hunting fun, a challenge. The preparation, the practice at the range, the stalk, the shot, and then dragging the animal 300 yards up and down a deep ravine are still fun to me.

I respect the doe antelope I shot as much as I would a Boone and Crockett buck. I wasted none of it and it will provide many tasty meals and some tender memories.

Here's my hero shot:









If it only takes a couple minutes to fill an antelope tag I'll have to pass.


----------



## 35whelen

beautiful picture, goob. how much meat do you get off an antelope doe? 30 or 40?


----------



## wyogoob

35whelen said:


> beautiful picture, goob. how much meat do you get off an antelope doe? 30 or 40?


I'll weigh it. I tend to get more meat per animal than most people, as you can see. I cleaned this one up while watching (listening to really) the World Series game.


----------



## wyogoob

46 pounds as pictured. That's pretty good. I kept the heart too. I have a couple wild game summer sausage recipes for wild game hearts.

If it's a buck or a dry doe I won't get the same percentage of meat vs waste. They have too much fat, too much waste.

When I gut an antelope I "ring" the bung hole and then make a 12" long cut in the belly. From the gut in the belly I reach in and cut the diaphram, remove the heart and lungs, then remove the guts pulling the large intestine and rectum out from the inside. When I get to the road I do whatever needs to be done, add ice, cut the pelvis and/or sternum, or put the animal in a bug-proof bag.

Dragging it out in the snow makes for a very clean carcass.


----------



## Dunkem

You need to teach others how to handle their game.Very nice O*--


----------



## Pumpgunner

Good on you Goob, that's my kind of hero shot!


----------



## 35whelen

that's a pretty good haul from such a small critter. i usually keep the heart if it's in tact. i slice it thin, dust it with flower and fry it for a couple mins each side.


----------



## Wasatch

Took my kids out with me this morning and hunted antelope in the snow. It was a lot of fun! There was lots more snow than I expected though and driving the 2 tracks was an adventure, especially once things warmed up a little and the snow/clay mix turned real slick! Anyway, it was fun to be out with my kids in the snow and see so many animals all herded up. This particular doe seemed nice and healthy and had a fair ammount of fat on her.

[attachment=0:7vcynhpy]Kids Antelope Snow.jpg[/attachment:7vcynhpy]


----------



## 10yearquest

Me and my brothers are headed up to the north end of unit 93 tomorrow how much snow should we expect? Are the roads way bad?

South end of 93 is fine. I don't know about the north end. see: http://www.wyoroad.info/pls/Browse/WRR. ... oute=US189

Wow, I see where Randolph got 19 inches of snow!


----------



## wyogoob

35whelen said:


> that's a pretty good haul from such a small critter. i usually keep the heart if it's in tact. i slice it thin, dust it with flower and fry it for a couple mins each side.


Boy, I love most wild game heart, but not fried antelope heart.


----------



## wyogoob

Wasatch said:


> Took my kids out with me this morning and hunted antelope in the snow. It was a lot of fun! There was lots more snow than I expected though and driving the 2 tracks was an adventure, especially once things warmed up a little and the snow/clay mix turned real slick! Anyway, it was fun to be out with my kids in the snow and see so many animals all herded up. This particular doe seemed nice and healthy and had a fair ammount of fat on her.
> 
> [attachment=0:1jdouy9z]Kids Antelope Snow.jpg[/attachment:1jdouy9z]


Great picture! thanks for sharing


----------



## 35whelen

I've never been fortunate to draw an antelope tag. just whitetail and mule deer heart


----------



## Nambaster

wyogoob said:


> 46 pounds as pictured. That's pretty good. I kept the heart too. I have a couple wild game summer sausage recipes for wild game hearts.
> 
> If it's a buck or a dry doe I won't get the same percentage of meat vs waste. They have too much fat, too much waste.
> 
> When I gut an antelope I "ring" the bung hole and then make a 12" long cut in the belly. From that cut I reach in and cut the diaphram, remove the heart and lungs, then remove the guts pulling the large intestine and rectum out from the inside. When I get to the road I do whatever needs to be done, add ice, cut the pelvis and/or sternum, or put it in a bag.
> 
> Dragging it out in the snow makes for a very clean carcass.


I gotta admit that is most impressive. The meat seems so simple and clean. Where as I just got done butchering my deer and had to keep a bucket of clean water on hand to rinse all of the hair and dirt from most of my quarters. After the removal of silver skin, tendons, and outer layers of dirt, my take is not nearly as close as yours. I must say though.. I thoroughly enjoy doing a home butcher job and the meat does end up getting eaten a lot faster then the stuff that comes from the processor.


----------



## 10yearquest

[attachment=0:3fljqnf9]100_1706.JPG[/attachment:3fljqnf9]Thanks goob Howd you do that? Anyway I got lookin at some of last years pics and came across this good one in the snow.


----------



## wyogoob

Nambaster said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 46 pounds as pictured. That's pretty good. I kept the heart too. I have a couple wild game summer sausage recipes for wild game hearts.
> 
> If it's a buck or a dry doe I won't get the same percentage of meat vs waste. They have too much fat, too much waste.
> 
> When I gut an antelope I "ring" the bung hole and then make a 12" long cut in the belly. From that cut I reach in and cut the diaphram, remove the heart and lungs, then remove the guts pulling the large intestine and rectum out from the inside. When I get to the road I do whatever needs to be done, add ice, cut the pelvis and/or sternum, or put it in a bag.
> 
> Dragging it out in the snow makes for a very clean carcass.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta admit that is most impressive. The meat seems so simple and clean. Where as I just got done butchering my deer and had to keep a bucket of clean water on hand to rinse all of the hair and dirt from most of my quarters. After the removal of silver skin, tendons, and outer layers of dirt, my take is not nearly as close as yours. I must say though.. I thoroughly enjoy doing a home butcher job and the meat does end up getting eaten a lot faster then the stuff that comes from the processor.
Click to expand...

Keep in mind I had 46 lbs "as pictured". Still had to de-bone all 4 of the antelope legs and then remove fat, sinew and tendons.


----------



## wyogoob

10yearquest said:


> [attachment=0:318x8dbf]100_1706.JPG[/attachment:318x8dbf]Thanks goob Howd you do that? Anyway I got lookin at some of last years pics and came across this good one in the snow.


Man, that's cooler than the other side of the pillow!


----------



## stillhunterman

Good stuff goob! You picked dem bones purdy darn clean for sure! Good eats coming soon at the goob household!


----------



## wyogoob

Thanks stillhunterman. I usually don't pick em that clean but I had the time on this one. I like the snow for antelope. Makes for a very clean carcass.

Started with 47 lbs including four leg bones and the heart:









Ended up with 39 lbs of processed meat:









17.5 lbs - bottled meat
12.5 lbs - summer sausage meat
9 lbs - packaged steaks and chops
39 lbs total

Also there was 2 pounds or so of scraps that I cooked and made dog food out of.


----------



## goofy elk

Impressive Goob!,,,,,Well done.


----------



## 10yearquest

ha ha I also grind up the scraps and feed it to the dogs or my 17 year old toothless cat!


----------



## 10yearquest

Oh! while I am here I should report on my brothers doe hunt we went on last weekend. The roads were not too bad other than the mud flipping up on the windshield and hood of his jeep! The antelope were near immpossible to find. We searched way up north of kemmerer :willow or wheat creek or something like that. Saw a few on private ground. Then over to the hams fork, saw some from the highway but couldn't get over the fence in time and they took off. Got way up above viva and it was winter there. We ran into the fish and game guys, Good guys! They laughed at us for looking for antelope in elk territory :lol: Then they pulled out their map and showed us where to go. Into the desert to the east. So off we went and after a long drive in the desert we found a shallow valley FULL of goats. Not easy to get close to that many great pairs of eyes. But we persisted and he finally got one at close to 300 yards. No pics, camera died and it was late. Gutless quartered in 10 minutes and back on the road to home.


----------



## 35whelen

youre my hero goob


----------



## wyogoob

35whelen said:


> youre my hero goob


wadeyedonow?


----------



## Kingfisher

canned antelope. looks great goob. i suspect that there aint many of us left that can meat. who does your sausage?

as to the herd not being in good condition and all... we hit a stretch from basically march/april thru end of july with zero precipitation across many rangelands in utah and wyoming this year. forage production on these lands was abysmal. many annual grasses barely germinated and much of it didnt even have sufficient moisture to create a seed head for next year. so, winter ranges this year are going to be in tuff shape and we should expect a brutal year on all these twin muley's and the goats regardless of the winter snow. not going to be pretty.


----------



## wyogoob

Kingfisher said:


> canned antelope. looks great goob. thanks i suspect that there aint many of us left that can meat. I can believe that, too much work. who does your sausage? Oh, that hurts.
> 
> see: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=19412
> 
> as to the herd not being in good condition and all... we hit a stretch from basically march/april thru end of july with zero precipitation across many rangelands in utah and wyoming this year. forage production on these lands was abysmal. many annual grasses barely germinated and much of it didnt even have sufficient moisture to create a seed head for next year. so, winter ranges this year are going to be in tuff shape and we should expect a brutal year on all these twin muley's and the goats regardless of the winter snow. not going to be pretty. The rain has been very spotty here. In places it is so dry the Black Sagebrush shed it's leaves about August 1. Some of the antelope seem kinda dumb. They just hang in a place that has little food. They are all herded up now, coming many miles to get together for the winter. Some goats look very good, others do not.


----------



## 105Coues

Sounds like a lot of fun. Gotta love hunting speed goats


----------

